# EF 35mm f/1.4L USM - Wide angle or not?



## tigidig4x (May 19, 2013)

Hi guys. I'm loving to ask questions in this forum since the members are really awesome and helpful, thank to you guys! I know this question is pretty dumb, but i really need to find the answer here.

I planned to buy prime lens.  A lens for portraits and low light photography like band concerts. 
But i have stumbled to this lens EF 35mm f/1.4L USM Wide Angle 

I'm really thinking this is a wide angle lens (as it states in its classification) but my friend said it isn't a wide angle lens. Now im puzzled. But i am also thinking, maybe he misinterpreted since he's a NIKON user. Can you please clarify things? And also, does this kind of lens would be good paired with Canon Rebel T4i?

Thank you so much again!


----------



## CouncilmanDoug (May 19, 2013)

on full frame it'd be a wide angle, but on your camera it will be around the same view you see with your eyes.


----------



## tigidig4x (May 19, 2013)

CouncilmanDoug said:


> on full frame it'd be a wide angle, but on your camera it will be around the same view you see with your eyes.



My camera isn't full frame? Also, that means that buying a 35mm wide angle lens would be pointless. Right?


----------



## Hickeydog (May 19, 2013)

tigidig4x said:


> My camera isn't full frame? Also, that means that buying a 35mm wide angle lens would be pointless. Right?



No.  The T4i is not a full frame camera.  Currently, Canon has 3 cameras in its full frame lineup: 5D mk3, 6D, and the 1D mk whatever.  Full frame means that the sensor size is the same as 35mm film.  The T4i, along with most Canon DSLRs are known as Crop sensors (APS-C).  These sensors are smaller than full frame
sensors.

Now, this doesn't mean that you can't use full frame lenses on crop sensor bodies.  Quite the opposite is true.  You can't use crop lenses on full frame sensors.  In your case, your body will deliver a "crop factor" of 1.6.  In a nutshell, multiply the lens focal length by the crop factor, and you'll get the equivalent focal length for your body.

In this case, multiply 35mm by 1.6, and you get a focal length of 56mm.  The 35mm is a great, inexpensive, fast lens, and it will work just fine on your T4i.  It's just going to behave more like a 56mm lens.  

In the Cannon lineup, the EF lenses are full frame.  They are compatible with both full frame and crop sensor bodies.  EF-S lenses are designed for crop sensor bodies, and won't work on full frame bodies.  EF-S lenses will hold their focal length on crop bodies.  For example, a 17mm EF-S lens will be 17mm on a crop body.  But, if it's a 17mm EF lens, it will behave like a 27mm lens on a crop body (17 x 1.6).


----------



## o hey tyler (May 19, 2013)

Hickeydog said:


> tigidig4x said:
> 
> 
> > My camera isn't full frame? Also, that means that buying a 35mm wide angle lens would be pointless. Right?
> ...



Canon has 3 full frame bodies in their current lineup. They have several more discontinued models. 


> Now, this doesn't mean that you can't use full frame lenses on crop sensor bodies.  Quite the opposite is true.  You can't use crop lenses on full frame sensors.  In your case, your body will deliver a "crop factor" of 1.6.  In a nutshell, multiply the lens focal length by the crop factor, and you'll get the equivalent focal length for your body.
> 
> In this case, multiply 35mm by 1.6, and you get a focal length of 56mm.  The 35mm is a great, inexpensive, fast lens, and it will work just fine on your T4i.  It's just going to behave more like a 56mm lens.



I wouldn't consider the 35/1.4L to be "inexpensive." $1,000+ is fairly pricey for most photographers. It will act like a 35mm lens, but your FoV will be 56mm. It's not the same as shooting a 50/1.4 on a full frame body. Trust me. 



> In the Cannon lineup, the EF lenses are full frame.  They are compatible with both full frame and crop sensor bodies.  EF-S lenses are designed for crop sensor bodies, and won't work on full frame bodies.  EF-S lenses will hold their focal length on crop bodies.  For example, a 17mm EF-S lens will be 17mm on a crop body.  But, if it's a 17mm EF lens, it will behave like a 27mm lens on a crop body (17 x 1.6).



Any 17mm lens will act as a 17mm lens on either body. Just because it's EF-S doesn't mean that it's a "true" 17mm FoV when compared to 17mm on a full frame body. The FoV for an 18-55 lens is 28.8 - 88mm. The thing with EF-S lenses is that they produces a smaller image circle to suit the crop frame sensor and also cut down on production costs. The reason that they make lenses like that and don't throw the standard EF 28-135mm is because 28mm on the wide end of an APS-C body is not particularly useful.


----------



## tigidig4x (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys, i'm beginning to understand here but not all. So what would are your thoughts? Would it be good if i buy this lens, or not? Since I would not get my lens full potential.


----------



## Derrel (May 19, 2013)

Save the money. Buy Canon's 35mm f/2 and enjoy that prime lens if you want a 35mm prime for your T4i. It will be smaller, lighter, and less-conspicuous in use, which I think leads to better photos of people.


----------



## tigidig4x (May 19, 2013)

But i really like the L series prime.. Because of its durability.. Would it really make a big and noticeable difference if i use the lens i linked above in pair with my T4i? More thoughts please if i should buy this lens or consider another options..


----------



## curtyoungblood (May 19, 2013)

The lens will definitely work and you'll get great use out of it matched with a T4i. The camera may/ may not be be able to render all the quality of the lens, but an L series lens is always a good investment if you're comfortable spending that much money on a lens. I think the 35 is a good starting point, as it is relatively close to 50mm on a 1.6 crop, which is a great focal length. It will not be a wide angle lens though. 

The way the crop factor works is that it really only uses the middle of the lens, which means you're not going to see everything the lens would on a full-frame. However, it will retain the visual quality of a 35. (the compression and depth of field mostly).




> Canon has 3 cameras in its full frame lineup: 5D mk3, 6D, and the 1D mk whatever.



It is probably inconsequential for this discussion, but for the sake of accuracy. The only camera in the 1D line that is full frame is the 1DX. The previous models had a 1.3x crop.


----------



## tigidig4x (May 19, 2013)

curtyoungblood said:


> The lens will definitely work and you'll get great use out of it matched with a T4i. The camera may/ may not be be able to render all the quality of the lens, but an L series lens is always a good investment if you're comfortable spending that much money on a lens. I think the 35 is a good starting point, as it is relatively close to 50mm on a 1.6 crop, which is a great focal length. It will not be a wide angle lens though.
> 
> The way the crop factor works is that it really only uses the middle of the lens, which means you're not going to see everything the lens would on a full-frame. However, it will retain the visual quality of a 35. (the compression and depth of field mostly).
> 
> ...




I also stumbled upon this website. I looked at the 35mm photo. it looks okay for me. The difference is, his crop sensor is 1.5 while mine is 1.6 so i think there is a very small difference but it's ok for me. However, do you mean my camera would still get left behind by my lens in terms of quality? How about my Canon 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II USM would this lens still won't be a perfect match for my camera? I just bought this lens and never tested it for a long time. But for now, i think im very impressed with it. But is it still not in its full potential because of my body?

--> sorry guys, i'm also a computer hardware fan that's why i really like to pair things up and never let any of my things "bottleneck" each other hope you understand me.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 19, 2013)

curtyoungblood said:


> The lens will definitely work and you'll get great use out of it matched with a T4i. The camera may/ may not be be able to render all the quality of the lens, but an L series lens is always a good investment if you're comfortable spending that much money on a lens. I think the 35 is a good starting point, as it is relatively close to 50mm on a 1.6 crop, which is a great focal length. It will not be a wide angle lens though.
> 
> The way the crop factor works is that it really only uses the middle of the lens, which means you're not going to see everything the lens would on a full-frame. However, it will retain the visual quality of a 35. (the compression and depth of field mostly).
> 
> It is probably inconsequential for this discussion, but for the sake of accuracy. The only camera in the 1D line that is full frame is the 1DX. The previous models had a 1.3x crop.



The 1Ds series are also full frame so that last statement isn't accurate actually.


----------



## j-digg (May 19, 2013)

Have you checked out Sigmas new 35mm 1.4? You could save a few hundred bucks and some claim it's better than Canons L offering.


----------



## KmH (May 19, 2013)

Understanding Camera Lenses


----------



## TCampbell (May 19, 2013)

Full frame bodies (from just about anyone) start at around $2k for the body only.  E.g. a Nikon D600, a Canon 6D are the "entry" full-frame bodies.  They go up from there.  The flagship full-frame bodies -- Canon 1D X and Nikon D4 -- are about $6k.  That's "body only" -- no lens included.

Don't feel bad that your T4i isn't "full frame".  It's a great camera.


----------



## tigidig4x (May 20, 2013)

Ok, maybe for now, since i'm just amateur, ill invest more in lens and hopefully could upgrade my body for the next months. Thank you so much for the discussion.


----------



## tigidig4x (May 20, 2013)

By the way, ill go buy the lens i linked above, and save it for future uses.


----------

